# Which Canon Lens for Indoor Ice Hockey?



## squee (Aug 20, 2010)

I was recently hired to do team photos for a hockey team. They want me to do portraits and live shots. They understand I'm new to it and don't need award-winning images. Just stuff for the website and families etc. It's a local 20-30 aged team.

So I need to find a telephoto lens for my trusty Canon Rebel XS. It needs to be under $500 because they start training in October. I don't care if it's used.

Suggestions please and thank you? :hug::

Also, if you personally own it and have shots with it or you have shots taken with it from someone else please post.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2010)

You're going to need a fast lens for indoor sports work.  I would look for one of the third-party (Sigma, Tokina, Tamron) 70-200 f2.8.  You _might_ be able to find one of them for <$500.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 21, 2010)

Portraits = 85 f1.8, reasonable price and you will have plenty of working room on an ice rink.

For action the 85 is a bit short but could be used at one end of the rink.  Unless the ice rinks in your area are better light than in mine, you need fast glass, nothing slower that f2.8.  The 200 f2 works well, but unfortunately you budget would only cover the lens hood. A 70-200 f2.8 of some kind would be your best option, perhaps a well cared for used one if possible.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 21, 2010)

tirediron said:


> You're going to need a fast lens for indoor sports work.  I would look for one of the third-party (Sigma, Tokina, Tamron) 70-200 f2.8.  You _might_ be able to find one of them for <$500.



x2. That's going to be your best bet.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's a Tokina 80-200 f2.8

Tokina AT-X AF 80-200 F2.8 camera lens Canon mount - eBay (item 120611238775 end time Aug-22-10 10:04:26 PDT)


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm guessing that you'll be trying to shoot in small arenas...and most of them are terribly dark.  Even with an F2.8 lens, you'll probably need very high ISO to get decent action shots.  The 85mm F1.8 mentioned above, might be a good option, but it may be limiting if you're only shooting from the outside.  If you have or can get a good flash (430, 580) it might be a good option.


----------



## squee (Aug 22, 2010)

Actually, this arena is just as bright as a NHL one. I've never seen anything darker, so I didn't bother putting that info in here.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 22, 2010)

tirediron said:


> You're going to need a fast lens for indoor sports work.  I would look for one of the third-party (Sigma, Tokina, Tamron) 70-200 f2.8.  You _might_ be able to find one of them for <$500.



Sigma would be the better choice for speed, but am not impressed with there image quality. I went with the Tamron which had far better images though no HSM motor so it was a bit slow for sports. Never used the Toking but think it would be similar to the Tamron as I dont think they used a HSM motor in there models but have found them to usually have better quality than Sigma. The new 70-200/2.8 HSM OS is one I am taking a strong look at right now though and would very much like to get some reviews on as I have been tossing up another 70-200 for my Canon and trying to decide between it and the Canon 70-200/4 OS. The new 2.8L IS II version is out of my reach unless Santa is real good to me this year.


----------



## nats32971 (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't worry about buying a lens for now just rent one from your local photograghy store.  I used to shoot ice hockey all the time and I would rent most of the time the 300 f2.8 .  Since you are shooting adults (20-30 year olds) if I was you I'd rent the 70-200 f2.8 so you can use that lense for both team photo and action shots.  On your action shots for the game put yourself in the penalty box and shoot away.  I did it all the time and its the best area to shoot from since you can get both ends of  the ice.  Good shooting and watch out for flying pucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

> Actually, this arena is just as bright as a NHL one. I've never seen anything darker, so I didn't bother putting that info in here.


Even NHL rinks aren't that bright, in terms of photography.  Many pro hockey shooters use remote strobes mounted up in the rafters and trigger them with radio flash triggers.


----------



## squee (Aug 24, 2010)

nats32971 said:


> Don't worry about buying a lens for now just rent one from your local photograghy store.  I used to shoot ice hockey all the time and I would rent most of the time the 300 f2.8 .  Since you are shooting adults (20-30 year olds) if I was you I'd rent the 70-200 f2.8 so you can use that lense for both team photo and action shots.



Thanks! I forgot about renting. That's probably the best option unless they want me on their away games as well... should probably clear that up.



nats32971 said:


> Good shooting and watch out for flying pucks!!!!!!!!!



I'll try!  I have a fear of objects flying at me since getting hit in the face with a whiffle ball in 5th grade. Yeah, one of the rare folk who hates being close to the action is shooting it, great plan. :er:


----------



## squee (Aug 24, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Even NHL rinks aren't that bright, in terms of photography.  Many pro hockey shooters use remote strobes mounted up in the rafters and trigger them with radio flash triggers.



AH so THAT'S why the arena lights up every once in awhile. Look I'm learning!

Maybe they already have one set up? Is it more of a permanent fixture?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd guess that in a busy pro arena, they are usually up there...but I don't know how 'permanent' they are.  I also don't know who owns or is responsible for them.

I read a a cool article, several years back, about all the extra lighting that S.I. installed for The Final Four.  It was an amazing array of strobes set up all around the ceiling of the arena.

Most people don't notice when the flashes go off...but once you are aware of it, it can get really annoying when you're trying to watch the game.


----------

